# صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*صوره اليوم جديدة ولكن بها شىء اكتشفه*
*اذا كنت قوى الملاحظه*​ 





*

*​


----------



## meery (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

اية الحلاوة دى 
بس بجد اتخضيت هو انا ناقصة
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## veansea (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

ايه ده 
لا بس حلوة بس الشكل مرعب 
بس الفكرة حلوة يا بيتر


----------



## moussa30000 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

اكتشفت ان الورد بعد عشر ثوانى شكلوه بيبقى حاجه تخوف  ....ورد غريب!:kap::999::yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



meery قال:


> اية الحلاوة دى
> بس بجد اتخضيت هو انا ناقصة
> شكرا على الموضوع


*سلامتك من الخضة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



veansea قال:


> ايه ده
> لا بس حلوة بس الشكل مرعب
> بس الفكرة حلوة يا بيتر


*شغل عفاريتى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرور ياveansea*
*ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



moussa30000 قال:


> اكتشفت ان الورد بعد عشر ثوانى شكلوه بيبقى حاجه تخوف ....ورد غريب!:kap::999::yahoo:


*انا افتكرتك اكتشفت طريق راس الرجاء الصالح*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

حرام عليك دى صورة تجيبها دى
حتبئى انت وكوبتك علينا
بس حلوة يا بيتر صورتك الى بتظهر دى


----------



## eman88 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

ولك شو هذا خوفتي عنجد انا مركزي فيها عشان اعرفها ام طلعلي هلشيطان الله يسامحك قلبي وقف


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

لا جامد يا بيتر شكرا لتعبك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



جيلان قال:


> حرام عليك دى صورة تجيبها دى
> حتبئى انت وكوبتك علينا
> بس حلوة يا بيتر صورتك الى بتظهر دى


*اوك*
* اوك*
* اوك*
*مش قوى كدا*
*مترفعيش من روحى المعنويه قوى كدة*
*عموما شكلى ها اتفق انا والصديقه العزيزه*
* تويتى عليكى*
*واخدة بالك من الصديقه العزيزة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اذا فلنقم الحد عليها ياتويتى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*المهم*
*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



BITAR قال:


> *اوك*
> * اوك*
> * اوك*
> *مش قوى كدا*
> ...



*انت معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
شوية مع المشرفين وشوية مع الاعضاء
ولا انت خايف ليطردوك وبعت القضية
لالالالالالالالالالالا مكنش العشم يا بيتر*


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



جيلان قال:


> *انت معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم*
> *شوية مع المشرفين وشوية مع الاعضاء*
> *ولا انت خايف ليطردوك وبعت القضية*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالا مكنش العشم يا بيتر*


*السن بالسم*
*والعين بالعيل*
*والبادى اصلى*
*انا تشيهينى بالجمال دة*
*ممكن اعتسار منك*
*علشان متغرش فى نفسى*
*وساعتها مش ساعتى انا*
*نسيب تويتى *
*ونرجع لبعض*
*دانا غلبان*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



BITAR قال:


> *السن بالسم*
> *والعين بالعيل*
> *والبادى اصلى*
> *انا تشيهينى بالجمال دة*
> ...



صادق يا كداب
لا موضوع غلبان ده اكتر حاجة عرفاها فيك
عشن كدى تلائينى بشكر فيك زى منت عارف يعنى:t9:
وبدعيلك


منك لله:nunu0000:
ربنا يستر عليا واطلع سليمة:vava:


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



جيلان قال:


> صادق يا كداب
> لا موضوع غلبان ده اكتر حاجة عرفاها فيك
> عشن كدى تلائينى بشكر فيك زى منت عارف يعنى:t9:
> وبدعيلك
> ...


*الدعوه دى شكلها اسكندرانى*
*اونطه يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*متخافيش*
*تويتى غلبانه *
*مبتطردش حد ولا سبت ولا اثنين ولا ثلاثاء*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*هى بتحزف بس*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

الله يسامحك
اتخضيت بامانه :t32:
وقال انا المركزة فى الورد:spor22:
وبخمن هيطلع شكل انسان ولا اجمع حاجه
ولا ولا والاقى الحليوة ده

طيب ياعم
مقلب مقبووووووووووووووووووول
كل مقلب وانت طيب:a82:
ياراجل يا ........................ طيب


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

بيتر جميلة جميلة جميلة 
بس ليا تعليق بعد اذنك كنت كتبت على الموضوع للبنات فقط
احنا اخواتك يا عم حرام عليك


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

اة ده انتوا واخدين الصفحه علييييييييا

طب وبعدين
انت قولت
انا مش بتطرد لا حد ولا سبت ولا اتنين ولا تلات
يعنى خلاص
متفقييييييييييييييين
ابتدى اطرد من الاربع والخميس والجمعه
اياااااااكوا حد  يغلط بقى ال3 ايام دوووووووووووووووووول

احسن انا ايدى بتاكلنى على الطرد
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بيتر جميلة جميلة جميلة
> بس ليا تعليق بعد اذنك كنت كتبت على الموضوع للبنات فقط
> احنا اخواتك يا عم حرام عليك


 
ايه يا يوحنا / نصر
مش عيب الحركات دى
ده حتى البنات رقيقه وبيتخضوا بسرعه:t30:

بلاش كده
بكرة نجبلكوا مواضيع توقف شعر راسكوووووواleasantr


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

ميرسى على الرد يا تويتى بس احب اوضحلك معلومة صغيرة 
انتى ما تقدريش توقفى شعر راسى ولا انتى ولا عشرة زيك 



بصراحة علشان راسى مافيهاش شعر هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



twety قال:


> الله يسامحك
> اتخضيت بامانه :t32:
> وقال انا المركزة فى الورد:spor22:
> وبخمن هيطلع شكل انسان ولا اجمع حاجه
> ...


*على فكرة انا كنت عايز اكتب ممنوع الدخول والمشاركة*
*باستثناء تويتى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*انا مقلب*
*قصدى طيب*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*كل خضه وانت طيبة*​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بيتر جميلة جميلة جميلة
> بس ليا تعليق بعد اذنك كنت كتبت على الموضوع للبنات فقط
> احنا اخواتك يا عم حرام عليك


*ايه يا يوحنا *
*سلامتك من الخضه*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



twety قال:


> اة ده انتوا واخدين الصفحه علييييييييا
> 
> طب وبعدين
> انت قولت
> ...


*ايدك بتاكلك*
*هيجيلك *
*فلووووووووووووووووووووس*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



twety قال:


> ايه يا يوحنا / نصر
> مش عيب الحركات دى
> ده حتى البنات رقيقه وبيتخضوا بسرعه:t30:
> 
> ...


*طبعا قصدك الى ليهم شعر فى راسهم*
*احمك يارب*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ميرسى على الرد يا تويتى بس احب اوضحلك معلومة صغيرة
> انتى ما تقدريش توقفى شعر راسى ولا انتى ولا عشرة زيك
> 
> 
> ...


*بصره*
*يا يوحنا*
*كدة وكدة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

*سلام المسيح :
ربنا يساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامحك يامفتري هو انا لسه مانسيتش موضوع فتاه تتحول الي حيوان عشان تجيلي انت بصورة مرات عزرائيل دي*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامحك يامفتري هو انا لسه مانسيتش موضوع فتاه تتحول الي حيوان عشان تجيلي انت بصورة مرات عزرائيل دي*​


*ايه دة*
*هو انت تخصص رعب*
*ربنا معاك*
*تعيش وتاخد غيرها*
*حد يرقيه ياولاد من الخض*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## *malk (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

انا كنت بتفرج على صورة ورد حلوة

تقدر تقولى اية الى طلع دة يا استاذ بيتر:ranting::ranting:

انا اتخضيت اوىىىىىىىىى:new2:


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



keky قال:


> انا كنت بتفرج على صورة ورد حلوة
> 
> تقدر تقولى اية الى طلع دة يا استاذ بيتر:ranting::ranting:
> 
> انا اتخضيت اوىىىىىىىىى:new2:


*اعتزر*
* علشان احنا الصبح*
*مش كنتى تشاركى بالليل*
*علشان متعرفيش تنامى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## *malk (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

شكرا على الملاحظة يا بيتر:ranting:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تقبلت الاعتزار:beee:

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



keky قال:


> شكرا على الملاحظة يا بيتر:ranting:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*اى خدمة يا keky*
*ومجيلكيش فى خضة تانية*
*فصدى مش هخضك تانى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تحبى اخضلك تويتى مكانك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## muheb (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

ايده انت عواز تخوفنا بس احنا مابنخاف


----------



## fayse_f (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

الصورة دة ليها عندي معن !!
طريق الخطية مفروش بلورد واخرتة هي الصورة ده 
من بره
 الله الله ومن جوه يعلم الله
والشكر ليك


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



muheb قال:


> ايده انت عواز تخوفنا بس احنا مابنخاف


*حمش*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



fayse_f قال:


> الصورة دة ليها عندي معن !!
> طريق الخطية مفروش بلورد واخرتة هي الصورة ده
> من بره
> الله الله ومن جوه يعلم الله
> والشكر ليك


*تعليق اكثر من رائع*
*وتحليل منطقى*
*شكرا*
*والشكر على المرور*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



fayse_f قال:


> الصورة دة ليها عندي معن !!
> طريق الخطية مفروش بلورد واخرتة هي الصورة ده
> من بره
> الله الله ومن جوه يعلم الله
> والشكر ليك



*بصراحة تعليئك جامد جدا وواقعى 
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

ههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



جيلان قال:


> *بصراحة تعليئك جامد جدا وواقعى *
> *ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


*فعلا يا جيلان تعليق اكثر من رائع*
*وتأمل جميل*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



gift قال:


> ههههههههه


*اى خدعة يا gift *
*شكلك اتخضيتى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



> *اى خدمة يا keky
> ومجيلكيش فى خضة تانية*
> *فصدى مش هخضك تانى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
دخلى ايه انا دلووووووووقت :ranting:


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



twety قال:


> دخلى ايه انا دلووووووووقت :ranting:


*هو مفيش حد اسمه*
*تويتى*
* غيرك*
*ومفيش مشرفين اسمهم*
* تويتى*
* غيرك*
*اما غريبه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فرصه انتى مسافرة*​


----------



## veansea (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*لو جدع طلع البنت اللى فى الصورة دى*

بكل صدق وصراحه مستنى الردود من كل واحد يعرف يطلع البنت






تعالوا هنا 









الله انتوا فين 







ايه دا 





تعالوا بس









هنا اهو







قربنا








اخيرا









جميل






وصلنا

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/27521068/1c483184/f8ad3e1a72.html?sId=rd7BHOVyCRqfHPbO​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو جدع طلع البنت اللى فى الصورة دى*

ههههههههههههههههه
لا يلدع مؤمن من جحرا مرتين
حرام عليكم
عايزين تموتونا




​


----------



## veansea (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو جدع طلع البنت اللى فى الصورة دى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا يلدع مؤمن من جحرا مرتين
> حرام عليكم
> عايزين تموتونا
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم ايه رائيك فى البنوته دى
يللى نخطبها لاخوكى


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو جدع طلع البنت اللى فى الصورة دى*

*veanseaليه يا بنتي بتعملي فينا كده*
*انتي بتكرهينا للدرجادي*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر علي موضوعك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو جدع طلع البنت اللى فى الصورة دى*

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
ربنا يسامحك veansea
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## rose24 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

*طيب شنو  اجاوب؟
بقيت صافنة واقول ورد حلو وماكو اي شي غريب بالموضوع؟!
وفجأة........ ليش بيتتتتتتر*


----------



## BITAR (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



rose24 قال:


> *طيب شنو اجاوب؟*
> *بقيت صافنة واقول ورد حلو وماكو اي شي غريب بالموضوع؟!*
> *وفجأة........ ليش بيتتتتتتر*


*معلش جت فيكى *
*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرهها*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

*بيتر انا كنت  بعتبرك من صف الاعضاء الطيبين*
*لكن اظاهر انننا فهمنا غلط*
*ليه بتعمل فينا كده*
*انا اتخضيت من المنظر*


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



mero_engel قال:


> *بيتر انا كنت بعتبرك من صف الاعضاء الطيبين*
> *لكن اظاهر انننا فهمنا غلط*
> *ليه بتعمل فينا كده*
> *انا اتخضيت من المنظر*


*ماشى تسمح لى ان اصالحك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*خد شربه الخضة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*تعيش وتاخد غيرها*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل :ranting:*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



ميرنا قال:


> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل :ranting:*​


*هى جت فيكى يا ميرنا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*على فكره *
*رئيس نادى الزمالك*
*قال حسبى الله لواحد*
*اتحبس سنه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



BITAR قال:


> *هى جت فيكى يا ميرنا*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *على فكره *
> ...


*ولا يهمنى هقولها 100مرة فيكم*
*ld:حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك ld:*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



ميرنا قال:


> *ولا يهمنى هقولها 100مرة فيكم*
> 
> 
> *ld:حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك ld:*​


*هقولك يا ميرنا *
*مادام الموضوع جد *
*وشكلك اتخضيتى*
*ممكن تاخدى شربه للخضة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



BITAR قال:


> *هقولك يا ميرنا *
> 
> *مادام الموضوع جد *
> *وشكلك اتخضيتى*
> ...


 
*يع بدل متقولى اتناول شرير :ranting:*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



ميرنا قال:


> *يع بدل متقولى اتناول شرير :ranting:*​


*بالامانه *
*انا*
* مكسوووووووووووووووووووووووف*
*اتناولى ياميرنا من *
*يد *
*كاهن*
*مش *
*من*
* يد*
* ظابط*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو جدع طلع البنت اللى فى الصورة دى*



veansea قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم ايه رائيك فى البنوته دى
> يللى نخطبها لاخوكى



اخويا
ليه يابنتى هو زعلك فى حاجه
لالالالالالالالالالالا
ميهنش عليا
بس ممكن اهدده​


----------



## nonaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

ربنا يسامحك يا بيتر
ربنا يساااااامحك​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



BITAR قال:


> *بالامانه *
> 
> *انا*
> *مكسوووووووووووووووووووووووف*
> ...


 
*ظابط بقى كده تصدق انك شرير بجد  *
*بس عموما ميقدرش لاسباب امنية *
*لو عمل كده يبقى عصفور وزن على خراب عشه زيك بظبط :ranting:*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



nonaa قال:


> ربنا يسامحك يا بيتر​
> 
> ربنا يساااااامحك​


*ايه البخل ده يا nonaa*
*فين الله يسامحك التالته*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*علشان يبقى بالتلاته*​


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

لا الصورة جميلة وفيها فكرة دى بنت جميلة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



مايكل مايك قال:


> لا الصورة جميلة وفيها فكرة دى بنت جميلة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*مايكل *
*كلام فى ودنك*
*( صاحبه الصورة مش مخطوبه )*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## shamiran (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

اية الحلاوة دى 
بس بجد اتخضيت هو انا ناقصة
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Shery2 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*

7ram 3lik    
ya
BITAR 
ana mosh hanam el naharda
but I laughed alot


----------



## BITAR (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



shamiran قال:


> اية الحلاوة دى
> بس بجد اتخضيت هو انا ناقصة
> شكرا على الموضوع


*هههههههههههه*
*الف سلامه من الخضة*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صوره عجيبه داخلها شىء اكتشفه فى 10ثوان فقط*



Shery2 قال:


> 7ram 3lik
> ya
> BITAR
> ana mosh hanam el naharda
> but I laughed alot


*لا *
*لا *
*انا معنديش حق*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

